# Show us your JackKnife thread. (In honor of the new Pease plug)



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Kershaw Wild Turkey w locking Damascus blade and rosewood inlay.

Greg if you read this, My knife salutes you sir!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice little twist there Brian. I like it. I don't have a jack knife though. :-|


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's my Buck:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

No? You need a pocket knife in Alabama man. Goes with the territory.

By the way JackKnife is a pocket knife but if you cut the Plug with any other type of knife you can show that here as well.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadly, I have lost my plug cutting knife in my last move. It was a nice Buck knife with a gut hook that did double duty during deer season.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been cutting mine with a scissors.
Works great.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I haven't been using my folding knives. This one is a Buck from LL Bean. I wanted the leather handle, and I guess Buck only makes that for LL Bean.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Sadly I have no plug to cut....yet, but this is my baccy cutting knife.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Not my picture but this is mine:










I also sometimes use an Opinel No. 7 or Victorinox Climber, just depends what I have on me at the time.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's what I've been using. It's a Case Sway Back Gent with pinecone-styled scales.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

err I forgot to say what mine is. It's a German Bull (TV brand but seems to be of good quality, built solid as a rock and holds one heck of an edge) folder with a Buffalo horn handle.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I use a Puma Bantam Green Bone. My Dad always carries one that is a bit smaller and it has been a life saver ever since I can remember.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I downloaded some pics off the camera and found ones I took for this thread, but never posted. I don't know much about knifes (yet), but a pipe smoking friend who does traded me this for a tin of 1792. I don't have any JKP to use it on, but when I get some...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> I downloaded some pics off the camera and found ones I took for this thread, but never posted. I don't know much about knifes (yet), but a pipe smoking friend who does traded me this for a tin of 1792. I don't have any JKP to use it on, but when I get some...


My dad always carries an Old Timer. He loves 'em.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice Jesse!

I actually purchased another swiss army knife yesterday, one of the Victorinox alox models. Got a wicked good deal on it.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Since finally getting my hands on some JKP I decided the change baccy knives. The one I was using was kind of too small for my large hands trying to cut such a compressed plug.

It's a frost lock-blade. It was cheap but holds a dang good edge.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Kershaw Leek 1660

Great for plugs


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

One of my Grandfathers blades. It had some slight pitting and took some time to buff out. But its big enough for my paws and holds an OK edge. Its a Sabre Barlow, Japan.

TV remote for scale


----------

